# Replacemant fender stays



## shawn57187 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine are pretty bent, tweaked and pitted (having now removed the rust). Now that my fenders are painted I'd like stays that look equally as nice. Does anyone know if replacement fender stays are made for schwinn bikes? Specifically I'm curious if the Wald fender stays will work on a s-7 wheel?


----------



## Iverider (Sep 26, 2011)

C'mon. You can straighten em! You need something to pound on, and a hammer. If they're original to the bike keep them. They're not making new ones so at least offer up the tweaked stays to someone who could straighten them or use them otherwise. I recently used a crap body hammer kit to pull a nice crease out of my cars front fender with 0 experience. Sure it'll take some time, but it'll be fun, and if you haven't done it before, you'll learn something. Just be sure to use light taps vs. trying to straighten the entire piece with just a couple of hits.


----------



## shawn57187 (Sep 27, 2011)

Fair enough.. but if I do manage to get them straight I will still need new rivets. Do they make reproductions of those?


----------



## Iverider (Sep 28, 2011)

Are they solid or hollow rivets? 

check out this place

http://www.rivetsonline.com/

I didn't go through it too much, but it appears that you can specify the size and shape of your rivets. I looked at pricing and although you have to buy a box of 100 it's only $6.00

You could accurately have the rivets you need reproduced, and then offer them up to others and sell the rest of your stash for a decent profit.


----------

